# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Новые материнки ASRock AMD B450 внезапно появились на рынке!

## Labs

*Тайбэй, Тайвань, 31 июля 2018 года* – Ведущий мировой поставщик материнских плат, компания ASRock, с гордостью представляет новую линейку материнских плат на базе нового чипсета AMD B450, который почти во всём превосходит своего достаточно мощного предшественника B350. ASRock даёт возможность испытать все эти улучшения  и многое другое с новой линейкой материнских плат AMD B450. 
Материнские платы ASRock B450 выводят изображение 4Kx2K (4096x2160) @ 60Гц через встроенный разъём DisplayPort. Поддерживаются любые мониторы класса High-End. Эти платы идеально приспособлены для воспроизведения видео с качеством на уровне кинотеатра. Изображение 4K даёт более яркие, сочные детали даже на больших экранах, и в будете всегда находиться в центре событий, которые порой выглядят лучше, чем реальность.
Новые материнские платы B450 поддерживают технологию AMD StoreMI – быстрое, умное и простое решение для хранения данных. StoreMI для AMD позволяет объединить два накопителя в один виртуальный SSD максимальной ёмкости и скорости. Совмещайте накопители SSD с жёсткими дисками, NVMe или другими SSD. Опциональная память RAM Cache может использовать 2ГБ вашей оперативной памяти DRAM как дополнительный слой для хранения StoreMI.
Материнские платы ASRocks X470 уже снискали большой успех, и нет сомнений, что этот успех перейдёт на новые модели с чипсетом AMD B450. Линейка ASRock B450 содержит варианты под любые запросы, от серий Pro и Gaming до Fatal1ty B450 Gaming-ITX/ac, где каждый найдёт себе подходящий продукт  ASRock.

----------

